# Ask the old man any hgh related question!!



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

Anything goes with the exception of asking questions about private sources.

 Also members, feel free to answer these questions also!  I just wanted an informative thread up that will grow over time to really be a wealth of knowledge

As many of you know I started hgh at age 32-33  ( can't remember which exactly.  I'm not a physician, expert or anything of the sort.

 I personally do not know of anyone who has  been using hgh as long as I have, at least not anyone that admits it. I did my first G injection in 1984 and that gh came from a dead corpse, it is how it wa back then and I don't count that as my start date.

 My goals from Gh are simply anti aging and current accelerated injury healing. I have run hgh in every way that is explained on the boards as well as in ways not talked about. I have used hgh for fat loss, muscle building

 I want to point out two very important details about gh that there is much confusion on the boards with.

 First off, inject hgh whenever you like, there is no big pulse coming in the middle of the night if you have injected gh from outside within 24 hrs.

 2nd is that you can't eat soon after your shot or soon before. Eat whatever the heck you want near the bebore or after of a gh shot unless your goal is to lose weight at which time you will want to not eat for many hours before your gh shot so that your body will burn the FFA as fuel that the gh helps release.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm. I have been injecting PWO but am eating about a half hour to an hour later. But have the few hours of an empty stomach before inject. Fat loss is the goal here from myself starting at 2uis as of now.  So "should" I wait alittle longer to have a meal after my shot?


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2012)

Zeek,

Is it true that if you are pre-disposed to cancer, or have some sort of early stage cancer cells, that HGH will accelerate the growth of the cancer? Just something I've always wondered...
Also, how much affect does HGH have on overall bone density/growth?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Hmm. I have been injecting PWO but am eating about a half hour to an hour later. But have the few hours of an empty stomach before inject. Fat loss is the goal here from myself starting at 2uis as of now.  So "should" I wait alittle longer to have a meal after my shot?



 Yes sir for your goals you would want to inject the hgh while on an empty stomach and then do some sort of activity right after the inject! Carrdio, weight training, racket ball whatever!!



Milo said:


> Zeek,
> 
> Is it true that if you are pre-disposed to cancer, or have some sort of early stage cancer cells, that HGH will accelerate the growth of the cancer? Just something I've always wondered...
> Also, how much affect does HGH have on overall bone density/growth?



 hi Milo

 Presposition means that you have it regularly in the family but it is nt a guarantee that you will get it also.

 G will not bring on cancer no matter if you are predisposed or not. If you have existing cancer cells in your body it will indeed speed up the rate as well as the efficiency of those cell sin doing their evil work!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well here is the question every one wants to hear... Zeek, is Hgh going to make my peepee grow? I hear both...


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks EZ! Guess it will be pre workout now.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2012)

nice thread zeek, good ppl have someone with EXP they can ask ?'s to....


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2012)

To piggy back off Milo, do you know Zeek about how long and how many UI's it takes to affect bone density? I know there is no magic number, but you seem to be on the longest out of all the members and might have a theory.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Well here is the question every one wants to hear... Zeek, is Hgh going to make my peepee grow? I hear both...



 It will not make your pee pee grow but it has made my feet and hands bigger   which will make women think you have a big pee pee!



JOMO said:


> To piggy back off Milo, do you know Zeek about how long and how many UI's it takes to affect bone density? I know there is no magic number, but you seem to be on the longest out of all the members and might have a theory.



 Sorry I do not know the answer to how much is needed, I will say that when xrays, catscan were being done and eventually an mri that the docs both said the same thing, my bones appear to be that of a 25-30 year old man and not a 50 year old!  this is when I was trying to see how bad my ionjury was and what needed to be done.

 BTW gh has healed that injury quickly. I am barely 6 weeks post op and feel almost 100%!  not that I will push the envelope and do chest soon but the doc has cleared me to start and usually he said 6 months no weight lifting!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2012)

Ez my girl swears that after a month of GH my cock is bigger... And yeah my shoes don't fit lol


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Technically if one were to have blood flow issues and the gh helped some there the penis would in fact have grown or appear to have grown.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cock rings babyboy... I tell my girl all the time, "I might not hit the bottom, but I'll fuck the sides up".  What if GH gave you a John Holmes dick? Fully fledged baby arm holding an apple dick.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Lets get this thread back on topic plz guys!!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2012)

Ez, what is the purpose of the 5 on 2 off? I do read that others just run daily with no off days.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ive heard its just to save your money for the occasionaal gh user. But  the 5/2 method gives your receptors a break . Im doing zeeks method of pinning gh. Right now im runnin 7 days for a month then switch to a wk off maybe 2 then back to 5/2. Zeek posted it somewhere. Ill try to find it


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Ez, what is the purpose of the 5 on 2 off? I do read that others just run daily with no off days.



 two camps behind this theory bro  . 1 is to save money and done for this reason

 Others  take the full two off to give their body a chance to start producing again and in essence also lessen chances for tolerance build up.

 the ed ppl that run gh like that at about the 18 month mark will stop seeing any benefit from a certain dosage, or at least that is what happened to me. Instead of raising my dosage I took a month off and solved the issue . Many guys reach that point and just up the IU's


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Ive heard its just to save your money for the occasionaal gh user. But  the 5/2 method gives your receptors a break . Im doing zeeks method of pinning gh. Right now im runnin 7 days for a month then switch to a wk off maybe 2 then back to 5/2. Zeek posted it somewhere. Ill try to find it



I remember his post on that protocol. I dont have enough now to do the 7 on deal, maybe in the future.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

When I first started using gh as a lifestyle I knew nothing about proper protocol dosages etc. We wrote the book as we went back then, I wasted over a year and close to 2 years doing 1iu of gh daily. Then later I would do 3 ius here and there, maybe 3iu mon, 3iu thursday lol

 totally pissed away a good bit of gh but in the mid 90's who knew better? there wa no info anywhere just a fad hitting hollywood stars.

 The things I do feel that I know or at least think that I know   were all from trial and error and later blood tests.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Ez what's up with insulin resiistance around 3 months of use? Avoidable?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ez what's up with insulin resiistance around 3 months of use? Avoidable?



 100%  dose related IMO

 I never had any issues running  anti aging dosages but when I kicked it up to 6 iu's I felt some of that taking place. During my blast I should have checked blood sugar to see what was going on last month but didn't

 I think splitting the dosages further throughout the day will lessen  the chances for this to happen to guys running muscle building dosages. Fat burning and anti aging should nto experience this


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2012)

With the current quality of RIPS, what would be your opinion of IU's and the muscle building effects of gh? Right now I've been running 5iu/day 7days a wk and been following this for about 2wks now and ,even though it might just be in my head, my muscles feel fuller and def faster recomp time even with this fractured wrist 3wks ago, it feels just like brand new. Ive hear anything 5IU and under is pretty much a dose for fat burning/fatser recomp time/ and fulller muscles NOT BIGGER. And anything 6 and over is guaranted to build some quality muscles. Whats your take?


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 24, 2012)

When would you suggest to start a hgh cycle along with an AAS cycle (In my case Test Cyp, Deca, Anadrol)? Say I was going to run hgh for 8 months, would it be better to start an AAS cycle at the same time as hgh start, in the middle of hgh cycle or save hgh for PCT...Since I will be bulking I thought I would save the hgh for some cutting/maintaining post cycle. However I am curious if hgh would be of greater use during an AAS cycle.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> With the current quality of RIPS, what would be your opinion of IU's and the muscle building effects of gh? Right now I've been running 5iu/day 7days a wk and been following this for about 2wks now and ,even though it might just be in my head, my muscles feel fuller and def faster recomp time even with this fractured wrist 3wks ago, it feels just like brand new. Ive hear anything 5IU and under is pretty much a dose for fat burning/fatser recomp time/ and fulller muscles NOT BIGGER. And anything 6 and over is guaranted to build some quality muscles. Whats your take?



 I'm glad you asked this question!!!  here is the deal on rips as per a real lab test that was done on another site. Basically rips have qhat is equal to 14iu of hgh in each 10iu vial. They are also 86% pure which is higher than the others but not perfect or the same as usa pharm grade. Some of that needs to be taken into consideration as well. You are also looking at 4.7 mgs of actual HGH per 10iu vial of rips. IMO you can indeed slowly build muscle on 4iu of rips per day but to really set things off 6-8 iu of rips per day should produce some great muscle building results. In essence if 10 iu of rips is really 14iu then do the math and see where you would end up. The industry standard is 3.3 mgs of gh for 10iu vial and what is most commonly found in USA pharm grade so YES rips are stronger than humatrope!! they are not more pure though!



TylerDurdn said:


> When would you suggest to start a hgh cycle along with an AAS cycle (In my case Test Cyp, Deca, Anadrol)? Say I was going to run hgh for 8 months, would it be better to start an AAS cycle at the same time as hgh start, in the middle of hgh cycle or save hgh for PCT...Since I will be bulking I thought I would save the hgh for some cutting/maintaining post cycle. However I am curious if hgh would be of greater use during an AAS cycle.



 HGH has a synergy with AAS and the combination of the two is far greater than either on their own. Basically Yes, run it with the aas and continue it through PCT and beyond. What is your age? a basic hgh cycle should be no less than 6 months and I really like 9-10 months as good cycle of it before giving the body a short break to ensure tolerance does not become an issue if hgh is going to be more of a lifestyle than a cycle for you.  After 6 months of gh my bet is you will  be gh for life like the rest of us


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm 23, 5'9" 180lbs, this will be my third cycle. I think you will be right about running gh for life, with time off and different dosing strategies throughout. I'm going to be running rips, how many iu's would you suggest while on cycle and would it change once I start PCT?


----------



## Mr P (Jul 24, 2012)

EZ what do u know about American made tev tropin? and how to use it properly? I will be posting pics as soon as I can


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a great thread. So to regurgitate, you feel that for muscle building purposes you have to work up to at least 6iu's per day? Do you run that high 7 days on or do the 5/2 split? And you would run that for about 9 months? 

Im very interested in doing HGH on my next cycle (well, next after the one im hoping to start next week), and i dont want to waste time by underdosing, or waste money by overdosing.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 24, 2012)

Zeek-what would be a dosing scheme for a beginner HGH user?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm definitely following this thread. I probably qualify for the old mans club, just hope I can afford it.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr P said:


> EZ what do u know about American made tev tropin? and how to use it properly? I will be posting pics as soon as I can



 I know it is high quality pharmaceutical grade HGH. 3.3 mgs per 10 iu  comes in diff  sizes most common is 5iu 15mg



sfstud33 said:


> This is a great thread. So to regurgitate, you feel that for muscle building purposes you have to work up to at least 6iu's per day? Do you run that high 7 days on or do the 5/2 split? And you would run that for about 9 months?
> 
> Im very interested in doing HGH on my next cycle (well, next after the one im hoping to start next week), and i dont want to waste time by underdosing, or waste money by overdosing.



 Yes sir you got it now!!



Shane1974 said:


> Zeek-what would be a dosing scheme for a beginner HGH user?



 Shane at your age you are already behind, should have started hgh like yesterday my friend. Depends on your goals  anti aging 2iu  fat burning 4 iu  muscle building 6+ iu   those numbers can be slightly lowered if you are using riptropin  and may need to be raised if you are using low quality gh. I am quoting based on 3.3 mg per 10 iu vial



Hollywood72 said:


> I'm definitely following this thread. I probably qualify for the old mans club, just hope I can afford it.



 It is not that expensive bro for anti aging 1 100iu kit will last you 50 days  at using it daily or even more if you go 5 on 2 off.

 You can run gh for under 200/mo  and if you live in a 0-3 zip code much cheaper than that!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish I did live out east now. Haha. I'm definitely wanting to learn more and eventually see what it's all about.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 25, 2012)

zeek . i was just wondering on what would be a decent age for running gh.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I wish I did live out east now. Haha. I'm definitely wanting to learn more and eventually see what it's all about.



 there is one more option for zip codes 1-8 to receive good quality hgh and that is the elitropin brand. They are excellent hgh a step below rips but not far below and many actually claim to hold zero water on them!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> zeek . i was just wondering on what would be a decent age for running gh.



 I know I sound like a broken record to guys that hear me say the same thing over and over  but tough crap fellas  Mab hasn;t heard it and needs to hear it once 

 I started hgh 32/33 and my only regret today is that I did not start a few years sooner.

 If I had to pick a perfect age to start 27  but 25 works  and anything over those does too.

 Yes I realize younger guys produce higher gh than older guys. They still don;t make 4-5iu per day and using that much will do a lot even for younger guys. I have proof right here on this site with some of the younger members who are loving gh and getting a lot out of it.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, well I didn't MEAN to dislike the post above. Now I can't un-dislike it. 

Zeek, you are my God. I am getting on this shit as soon as I can.

Now, a REAL newbie curiosity question: it's injected, I know that much. Is it water based or oil based? Injected IM? What volume of injection for a 2iu shot? I'm likely to be getting prescribed (i.e. legal pharm grade) HGH - I assume if it's Bayer or whatever all the specs will be accurate?

And my beautiful wife is sorta interested too. One of the big things I am reading for girls on HGH is better skin.  Correct?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

No worries on the dislike!!  

It is water based once mixed up , at least 95% of the stuff we use is, some pre mixed varieties contain some other solvents in addition to water. A 2iu shot is 2/10ths of 1 ml the way we mix it adding 1ml to a 10iu vial. With pharm grade all the specs will be 100% accurate.

 For the gals they get all the benefits that we do! better skin, better sleep, less fat, more LBM (not excessive) It will in essence knock 10 years off of her face within 4-5 months of use.

 Get on it my friend! gh is vitality and liquid life force in a little vial!!! you will see



BigFella said:


> Yeah, well I didn't MEAN to dislike the post above. Now I can't un-dislike it.
> 
> Zeek, you are my God. I am getting on this shit as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok zeek understood. im 22 years old and thought doing gh for the reason of joint paint in my ankles,fingers,nd wrist. Would you say that im to young nd should wait?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 25, 2012)

Ps. Im gettin on a npp,tp,anavar cycle in end of aug. Would you say that the npp would take care of the pain?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well those zip codes cover me. I'm kind of busy now but I might try contacting you later. Thank you sir.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I wish I did live out east now. Haha. I'm definitely wanting to learn more and eventually see what it's all about.



Out east is no longer an issue elitropins, another very high quality hgh is available to those in the 0-8 zip codes


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Ok zeek understood. im 22 years old and thought doing gh for the reason of joint paint in my ankles,fingers,nd wrist. Would you say that im to young nd should wait?



 Tough call bro!  will you benefit from hgh use at 22?  sure you will if you are willing to run 5iu  since gh does not work like test in damaging the system that triggers it back at worst you are not as satisfied  as an older guy with it but it will help repair things which seems to be your issue.



mabdelrasoul said:


> Ps. Im gettin on a npp,tp,anavar cycle in end of aug. Would you say that the npp would take care of the pain?



 NPP will mask the pain but do nothing to cure the issue!  gh on the other hand may very well sped the healing process!



Hollywood72 said:


> Well those zip codes cover me. I'm kind of busy now but I might try contacting you later. Thank you sir.



 all zip codes except the ones starting with 9 are now being serviced by a few sources and one solid one who is open for now too.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks zeek


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2012)

if i had the coin id be using it...  fuck.

stuck with peptides.


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

What would you say the major drawbacks of beginning gh use at 25 would be? Are there any you would be concerned about? Aside from not producing drastic changes like it would for older athletes. I am asking more about potential long term health effects. Or are they simply not known at this time?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2012)

Azog said:


> What would you say the major drawbacks of beginning gh use at 25 would be? Are there any you would be concerned about? Aside from not producing drastic changes like it would for older athletes. I am asking more about potential long term health effects. Or are they simply not known at this time?



reducing production or natty prodction will not be as high.  you do get a shut down effect.  going 5 on, 2 off will greatly reduce this but it still will happen.  

im gonig to be 28 in a month.  when i get buy a few kits im prolly going to do a 3iu EOD.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> if i had the coin id be using it...  fuck.
> 
> stuck with peptides.




 The only pain in the ass for getting started on hgh is that most sources now have a 5 kit minimum. You could go halfers with a buddy bro! at 3iu iu per day you will use less than a kit per month.



gymrat827 said:


> reducing production or natty prodction will not be as high.  you do get a shut down effect.  going 5 on, 2 off will greatly reduce this but it still will happen.
> 
> im gonig to be 28 in a month.  when i get buy a few kits im prolly going to do a 3iu EOD.



 Good advice! the 6 on 1 off helps with this as well as eod, 3x a week. The key is to keep the body guessing and not get used to any one method.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 2, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> You can run gh for under 200/mo  and if you live in a 0-3 zip code much cheaper than that!!



What is the signifigance of zip codes?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 2, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> What is the signifigance of zip codes?



 some zip codes are much harder to ship international to is all.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm on 4ius a day 5 on 2 off of rips now. Just finishing my second week. I'm 48 yrs old. I've read so many different protocols for GH. My question is, is it always best to pin sub Q? Does pinning IM have any benefit? Looking for anti aging, fat burning and of course any muscle would be a plus!! Do you have different protocols that you could post up? Thank you sir.


----------



## Trust (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice thread Zeek, thanks man- 
Im wondering, are there any downsides to doing GH? 
What are the possible (bad) sides?


----------



## Jada (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Zeek quick ? With what brother 1408 said y does Hgh need to be injected near the belly button and if pinned IM where could u inject? Ohh and second ?  When u do a sub q inject r u injecting to the fat when u pinch ur stomach? Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2012)

Trust said:


> Very nice thread Zeek, thanks man-
> Im wondering, are there any downsides to doing GH?
> What are the possible (bad) sides?



In my own experience... Carpel tunnel, swelling of the hands and feet, joint pain, lethargy... Other possibilities include acromegaly, heart irregularities. GH is still relatively new to market and not fully understood.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> In my own experience... Carpel tunnel, swelling of the hands and feet, joint pain, lethargy... Other possibilities include acromegaly, heart irregularities. GH is still relatively new to market and not fully understood.



This is at what kind of doses?? I don`t think you will see too much of this for anti-aging. Most likely for muscle growth when you go over 4ius or so right?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

I got a question now, Im getting some Rips soon!!! so Im 37yrs old do I should start at 2ius or I should start at 1 then after forst weeks bump to 1.5 for a week then bump to 2ius and stay there?? goals are anti-aging and fat burn. I read the entire thread and will be doing 5 on  2 off then switch to 6 on 1 off, just to make my body keep guessing as you said. How close to be right I am???


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to quit reading this thread. I'm really wanting about 10 kits


----------



## Trust (Aug 5, 2012)

Same here !!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 6, 2012)

What do you think me switching up to IM delt pinning to help by bad shoulder. My pain is in the The front of my delt on the left shoulder. So would pinning how you would regularly delts suffice?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

JOMO said:


> What do you think me switching up to IM delt pinning to help by bad shoulder. My pain is in the The front of my delt on the left shoulder. So would pinning how you would regularly delts suffice?



 Inject as close as you can to the injured area!  IM and as lose as you can get. Has literally worked a miracle for me on the torn pec, detached tendon.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 7, 2012)

I have always heard the gh will increase the size of your organs, is there any truth to this?? 

I have problems with some naggin injuries and I'm very interested in the healing effects, how well does gh work to heal some tendon issues?? I'm having a hard time in the gym lately cause of these issues. I just wanna hit it hard again but can't get past some of the tendonitis that developed...
I tried peptides for this reason and they seemed to help at first and then got worse so I stopped the peptides as I developed worse pain that I thought was because of the peptides. I thought if I stopped it would go away and it hasn't still slightly sore, getting better but still An issue....  
Ive been hearing gh is the way to, what's your take on this??


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Lets take my Injury as an example. I severely tore my right pec and detached the tendon from the bone! I am currently approaching 8 weeks post op and my doc and PT's say I appear to be 6 months post op. The scar was 6 inches long and wide in some spots with some lumped up skin on one side, now the scar is still there but far less than before!

 As for the organ growth some guys say no proof of it, that is only the case since gh is not researched for that purpose by the mecical community. IMO YES! GH causes organ growth but only when used in high dosages over a long period of time and stacked with anabolic steroids. The anti aging dosages and fat burning dosages most of us run you will never encounter an issue there.

 I'm no fan of peptides   I think the guys know this but gh is not like the peptides. First off it actually works and 2nd it actually works 

 BTW love the maximus avatar man!! reminds me of chip!




Illtemper said:


> I have always heard the gh will increase the size of your organs, is there any truth to this??
> 
> I have problems with some naggin injuries and I'm very interested in the healing effects, how well does gh work to heal some tendon issues?? I'm having a hard time in the gym lately cause of these issues. I just wanna hit it hard again but can't get past some of the tendonitis that developed...
> I tried peptides for this reason and they seemed to help at first and then got worse so I stopped the peptides as I developed worse pain that I thought was because of the peptides. I thought if I stopped it would go away and it hasn't still slightly sore, getting better but still An issue....
> Ive been hearing gh is the way to, what's your take on this??


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 7, 2012)

So have their been any studies or any results for anti-aging? Im curious to know if there have been any facial studies with wrinkles around eyes, muscle tone of the face etc?

Im 45 this year, and anything i can do to keep my body young is of interest.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Patriot1405 said:


> I'm on 4ius a day 5 on 2 off of rips now. Just finishing my second week. I'm 48 yrs old. I've read so many different protocols for GH. My question is, is it always best to pin sub Q? Does pinning IM have any benefit? Looking for anti aging, fat burning and of course any muscle would be a plus!! Do you have different protocols that you could post up? Thank you sir.



 Hi Patriot!

 the key with HGH is to keep the body from getting accustomed to any one protocol so switch them up as often as possible if GH is going to be a lifestyle more than a cycle for you.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Patriot1405 said:


> I'm on 4ius a day 5 on 2 off of rips now. Just finishing my second week. I'm 48 yrs old. I've read so many different protocols for GH. My question is, is it always best to pin sub Q? Does pinning IM have any benefit? Looking for anti aging, fat burning and of course any muscle would be a plus!! Do you have different protocols that you could post up? Thank you sir.



 Hi Patriot!

 the key with HGH is to keep the body from getting accustomed to any one protocol so switch them up as often as possible if GH is going to be a lifestyle more than a cycle for you.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 7, 2012)

That is absolutely what I wanna hear! I wanna heal these naggin injuries once a for all! Now about what you mentioned about Dosage and time period, when I was talking to Chip about gh obviously awhile ago he mentioned something 3-4 ius a day and I would have to run it for min of 6 months to see it full effects and after that I could run 2 ius or something as maintenance or something.. If I remember correctly he mentioned it was thousands to do it and that's when I lost interest.. I just don't have that kind of coin, than again if it would heal me and I could be pain free and have even a better quality of life I would feel its worth it.... 

Being on hrt, I'm assuming that doing gh wouldnt hurt but only make the effects better? Ive also been worried about what you posted up before about if you possibly have cancer in your body and not knowing it, it would increase the rate of the cancer? Did I read that right?

Thank you for your knowledge and help!





Ezekiel said:


> Lets take my Injury as an example. I severely tore my right pec and detached the tendon from the bone! I am currently approaching 8 weeks post op and my doc and PT's say I appear to be 6 months post op. The scar was 6 inches long and wide in some spots with some lumped up skin on one side, now the scar is still there but far less than before!
> 
> As for the organ growth some guys say no proof of it, that is only the case since gh is not researched for that purpose by the mecical community. IMO YES! GH causes organ growth but only when used in high dosages over a long period of time and stacked with anabolic steroids. The anti aging dosages and fat burning dosages most of us run you will never encounter an issue there.
> 
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...86-exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test.html

have you read through this thread ???  its worth it


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2012)

there are at least 5 tests worth looking at.  IDK how you could read the 20 pages of this thread and than say peptides dont work.......


----------



## curls (Aug 14, 2012)

What do you think about HGH from compound Pharms.?  Any quality issues that you have heard of?


----------

